# Problem mit Videos bei Kaffeine

## powerflo

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe Kaffeine installiert um verschiedene Videos anschauen zu können. Die DVD-Wiedergabe mit Kaffeine funktioniert problemlos.

Probleme gibt es bei den Videos. Manche .wmv Dateien kann ich abspielen, manche wiederum nicht ("No plugin found to handle this resource" oder einfach nur ein blaues Bild). Mit .avi und .mp4 Dateien das selbe. Bei denen die ich abspielen kann sehen die Farben "falsch" aus. In H.264 Video kann ich nicht springen.

Ehrlichgesagt habe ich überhaupt keinen Überblick (manches vom gleichen Typ geht, manches nicht) über die ganze Sache.

Wie kann ich die Probleme bei der Videowiedergabe lösen?

Gruß

powerflo

Edit: die beschriebenen Probleme treten mit der Einstellung Kaffeine-Xine auf. Wenn ich als Player Engine Kaffeine-GStreamer auswähle geht garnichts.

----------

## Vortex375

Okay, wenn du xine verwendest, dann schaust du dir am besten mal die USE-Flags für xine-lib an. Das machst du mit emerge -pv xine-lib.

Bei mir sieht das so aus:

```

# emerge -pv xine-lib

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.4-r2  USE="X a52 aac alsa dts dvd flac gtk ipv6 mad mmap modplug nls opengl samba sdl speex theora truetype vcd vorbis xv xvmc -aalib (-altivec) -arts -debug -directfb -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -gnome -imagemagick -libcaca -mng -musepack -oss -pulseaudio -v4l (-vidix) -wavpack (-win32codecs) -xcb -xinerama" 0 kB

```

Du musst die USE-Flags für die benötigten Formate aktivieren. Ich seh nur grad dass xine ja weder ein ffmpeg noch ein sonstwas irgendwie wichtiges USE-Flag hat.  :Very Happy: 

Da DVD ja funktioniert hast wohl a52 und dvd schon aktiviert. Aber für wma solltest du win32codecs aktivieren, es sei denn du hast ein 64bit system, da funktioniert das USE-Flag nicht. Du kannst dennoch fast alle wma Dateien mit dem ffmpeg wma Decoder anschauen.

Schick am besten mal den output von emerge -pv xine-lib kaffeine

----------

## powerflo

Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort  :Smile: 

```
# emerge -pv xine-lib kaffeine

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.4-r2  USE="X aac alsa arts dvd esd flac ipv6 mad nls opengl oss samba sdl speex theora truetype vorbis win32codecs xv -a52 -aalib (-altivec) -debug -directfb -dts -dxr3 -fbcon -gnome -gtk -imagemagick -libcaca -mmap -mng -modplug -musepack -pulseaudio -v4l -vcd -vidix -wavpack -xcb -xinerama -xvmc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/kaffeine-0.8.3  USE="arts encode gstreamer vorbis -debug -dvb -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB
```

powerflo

Edit: ich bestehe nicht auf xine. Wenn es eine andere Möglichkeit gibt meine Videos besser abzuspielen bin ich immer offen dafür. Xine ist nur schon vorhanden (wird von Amarok benutzt).

----------

## powerflo

Das Problem mit den Farben (alles wird viel zu hell dargestellt) kann ich abstellen indem ich in Kaffeine bei den xine Engine Parameters zu der Videotreiberauswahl wechsel und nochmal auto auswähle und das dann bestätige (steht vorher schon auf auto). Das ist aber irgendwie keine schöne Lösung  :Confused: 

@vortex375: In meine make.conf habe ich noch die USE-Flags a52, xv und xvmc übernommen (waren bei dir vorhanden aber bei mir nicht). Trotzdem kann ich immernoch nicht alles abspielen und das was geht ist qualitativ schlecht (Bildfehler, kein Ton), (Quellmaterial ist in Ordnung).

Wenn ich die Datei film.avi abspielen will kommt folgende Fehlermeldung (Detail):

```
22:29:25: xine: Kann keinen Demultiplexer für >/media/disk/filme/film.avi< finden

22:29:25: xine: Inputplugin gefunden: Datei Plugin

22:24:54: xine: Demultiplexer-Plugin gefunden: AVI/RIFF demux plugin

22:24:54: xine: Inputplugin gefunden: Datei Plugin

22:24:52: xine: Kann keinen Demultiplexer für >/media/disk/filme/film.avi< finden

22:24:52: xine: Inputplugin gefunden: Datei Plugin

22:24:48: xine: Demultiplexer-Plugin gefunden: AVI/RIFF demux plugin

22:24:48: xine: Inputplugin gefunden: Datei Plugin

22:23:22: xine: Demultiplexer-Plugin gefunden: AVI/RIFF demux plugin

22:23:22: xine: Inputplugin gefunden: Datei Plugin

22:23:08: xine: Kann keinen Demultiplexer für >/media/disk/filme/film.avi< finden

22:23:08: xine: Inputplugin gefunden: Datei Plugin

22:23:05: 200 Bilder angezeigt, 1 Bilder übersprungen, 0 Bilder verworfen

22:23:04: xine: Demultiplexer-Plugin gefunden: AVI/RIFF demux plugin

22:23:04: xine: Inputplugin gefunden: Datei Plugin

22:21:38: xine: Demultiplexer-Plugin gefunden: Apple Quicktime (MOV) and MPEG-4 demux plugin

22:21:37: xine: Inputplugin gefunden: Datei Plugin

22:21:27: xine: Demultiplexer-Plugin gefunden: AVI/RIFF demux plugin

22:21:27: xine: Inputplugin gefunden: Datei Plugin

22:21:25: 200 Bilder angezeigt, 1 Bilder übersprungen, 0 Bilder verworfen

22:21:23: xine: Demultiplexer-Plugin gefunden: Apple Quicktime (MOV) and MPEG-4 demux plugin

22:21:23: xine: Inputplugin gefunden: Datei Plugin

22:21:22: xine: Demultiplexer-Plugin gefunden: AVI/RIFF demux plugin

22:21:22: xine: Inputplugin gefunden: Datei Plugin

22:21:18: xine: Demultiplexer-Plugin gefunden: Apple Quicktime (MOV) and MPEG-4 demux plugin

22:21:18: xine: Inputplugin gefunden: Datei Plugin

```

----------

## blice

Der Spielt bei mir Alles ausser Kopiergeschützte DVDs.

```

localhost bodo # emerge -pv mplayer

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0.20070622  USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib alsa cdparanoia directfb dts dv dvb dvd dvdnav dvdread encode esd fbcon gif gtk iconv jpeg mad mmx mmxext mp3 musepack openal opengl oss png quicktime sdl sse sse2 truetype unicode v4l v4l2 vidix vorbis win32codecs x264 xv xvid (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -doc -enca -ftp -ggi -ipv6 -ivtv -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -md5sum -mp2 -nas -pnm -radio -rar -real -rtc -samba -speex -srt -svga -tga -theora -tivo -xanim -xinerama -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa -mga -s3virge -tdfx" 0 kB 

```

----------

## cosmophobia

ich hatt ein ähnliches problem.. ich hab es gelößt, indem ich von den proprietären treibern (fglrx) zu den opensourcetreiben von xorg gewechselt bin.. mit den opensourcetreibern läuft kaffeine & xine einwandfrei..

nur die quali bei wmv könnt besser sein, aber ich glaub das ist ein allgemeines prob, ausser man hat die w32codecs..

----------

## powerflo

vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Ich denke ich teste mal den MPlayer.

Nach einem emerge mplayer lässt dieser sich irgendwie nicht öffnen (erscheint auch nicht im K Menü).

powerflo

Edit: über die Kommandozeile geht er. Ist aber so auch nicht das wahre ohne GUI.

----------

## AnubisTheKing

Na dann stell kaffeine dich einfach so ein, dass es den mplayer benutzt. Ich kann das bei mir. Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich noch kmplayer installiert habe.

Grüße

AnubisTheKing

----------

## powerflo

Also mit MPlayer geht das ganze schon besser. Vielen Dank für die Tipps.

Nur das Problem mit der falschen Farbwiedergabe bei einigen Dateien konnte ich noch nicht beheben (alles viel zu hell). Ich hoffe, dass ich das auch noch in den Griff bekomme.

powerflo

----------

## blice

1) USE="gtk gtk2"  emerge mplayer 

dann hast du eine GUI (gmplayer bzw Mplayer im menü != mplayer im textmodus)

2) Falsche Farben : mplayer -vo x11 irgendeinfilm.avi   (-vo help gibt liste möglicher ausgaben zb gl,gl2,x11,xv,sdl uvm)

```

bodo@localhost ~ $ mplayer -vo help

MPlayer dev-SVN-rUNKNOWN-4.1.2 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team

CPU: AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3000+ (Family: 15, Model: 44, Stepping: 2)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Kompiliert für x86 CPU mit folgenden Erweiterungen: MMX MMX2 3DNow 3DNowEx SSE SSE2

Verfügbare Videoausgabetreiber:

        xv      X11/Xv

        x11     X11 ( XImage/Shm )

        xover   General X11 driver for overlay capable video output drivers

        gl      X11 (OpenGL)

        gl2     X11 (OpenGL) - multiple textures version

        dga     DGA ( Direct Graphic Access V2.0 )

        sdl     SDL YUV/RGB/BGR renderer (SDL v1.1.7+ only!)

        aa      AAlib

        directfb        Direct Framebuffer Device

        dfbmga  DirectFB / Matrox G200/G400/G450/G550

        xvidix  X11 (VIDIX)

        cvidix  console VIDIX

        null    Null video output

        mpegpes Mpeg-PES to DVB card

        yuv4mpeg        yuv4mpeg output for mjpegtools

        png     PNG file

        jpeg    JPEG file

        gif89a  animated GIF output

```

3) Ich habe es meistens zu dunkel  :Smile:  dafür gibt es die Keys 1-6 (contrast -/+,bright -/+ und farbe -/+) im xv/x11 modus

Du kannst Die configs in /home festlegen (mplayer/config und mplayer/gui.conf) welche optionen genutzt werden sollen.

```

bodo@localhost ~ $ cat ~/.mplayer/config 

# Write your default config options here!

vo=x11

font=/home/bodo/.fonts/OLTN536N.ttf

ass-color=ffff0066

zoom=yes

bodo@localhost ~ $ cat ~/.mplayer/gui.conf 

enable_audio_equ = "no"

vo_driver = "x11"

```

----------

## powerflo

Vielen Dank,

inzwischen habe ich das Problem wie von blice beschrieben lösen können. Im KMPlayer als Video driver einfach 'X11Shm' statt 'Auto' auswählen. Dann klappts mit den Farben.

Das gleiche habe ich bei Kaffeine auch gemacht mal mit den Xine Video driver Einstellungen herumexperimentiert. Und hier ist das Problem: bei einer Auswahl (ich weiss leider nicht mehr was ich da ausgewählt habe) ist Kaffeine abgestürzt. Um die Einstellung wieder rückgängig zu machen muss ich die xine Engine Parameters wieder ändern. Aber ein Klick darauf (im Settings Menü) lässt Kaffeine wieder abstürzen.

--> ich kann die Einstellung nicht wieder rückgängig machen   :Sad: 

Ein deinstallieren und erneutes Installieren von Kaffeine hat auch nicht geholfen.

Was kann ich machen?

powerflo

----------

## Finswimmer

Editier/lösch die Config Datei. Die wird nämlich bei einem emerge -C nicht angefasst.

Tobi

----------

## powerflo

Danke für die schnelle Antwort Finswimmer.

Wo liegt die Config Datei von Kaffeine?  :Embarassed: 

powerflo

----------

## Finswimmer

.kde/share/config/kaffeinerc

----------

## powerflo

Danke. Ich habe Kaffeine deinstalliert (emerge --depclean) die Config Datei gelöscht und Kaffeine wieder installiert.

Will ich die xine Engine Parameters verändern oder etwas abspielen stürzt Kaffeine immernoch ab. Die falsche Einstellung ist also trotz löschen der Datei noch vorhanden.

powerflo

----------

## SvenFischer

Dann lösch eben auch noch das Verzeichnis:

~/.kde/share/apps/kaffeine

----------

## powerflo

Vielen vielen Dank.

Nun läuft Kaffeine wieder  :Smile: 

powerflo

----------

